# 2012 Panasonic LED/LCD Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just realized we didn't have a thread on these.



> Panasonic Expands and Enhances 2012 LED/LCD Model Line-up
> 
> New Larger Screen Sizes, Focus on LED, Augmented VIERA Connect™ and Continual Technology Improvements Cement Panasonic's Total Commitment to Smart VIERA LED LCD HDTVs
> 
> ...


FlatPanelsHD Review of the DT50


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The 55" WT50 series is planned to be included in our May 19th Flat Panel Shootout event. Can't wait to see how it stacks-up against all of the top tier 2012 flagship models.

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent Robert! I, for one, cannot wait to see the next shootout. It was a very enlightening experience last time. :T


----------

